# New rat - scared or sick?



## lessthansign3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Okay, so I got my first rats a few days ago. I've got a hamster, chinchilla, and rabbit now so I know that you've got to do your research on these lil' critters before you get them, which I did. I'm a little worried, though. The one rat, Helena, is incredibly friendly, curious, and energetic. She seems perfectly healthy. Hermia, on the other hand, has been sleeping all the time and isn't very active. She got a little better today after I gave her some treats and I even got her to eat a chunk of carrot out of my hand! 

Still, is she still just scared from moving to a new place, like a shock sort of thing, or is she possibly sick? She doesn't show any other signs of sickness - i.e. runny nose, not eating and drinking, etc - but she sleeps a lot and has a funny smell to her. I think the smell could possibly be from another rat peeing on her at the pet store, since her coat feels dirty. I'd give her a bath but I don't want to shock her again so soon!

Anyway, if you have any advice it'd be much appreciated. I just want her to be as comfortable as possible while she adjusts to her new environment and roommate. Thanks!


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sure you already know that rats are nocturnal... Does she sleep all the time, even at night?

Maybe it's as simple as missing her old cagemates from the pet store. I believe animals can miss their friends, too, just like we can. Especially rats, because they're so smart. I'm no expert though.. n_n;


----------



## lessthansign3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yah, it wouldn't have worried me so much but she sleeps even in the evenings, too, when my other rattie is wide awake and playful. It could be a case of missing her friends, since her new roomie wasn't in the same cage at the pet store as Hermia's a dumbo and Helena's a regular/fancy. They get along well enough, so hopefully they'll bond and become best friends and Hermia will perk up!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

One of my rats is always wanting to come out (or at least I think she does) while the other is content to just sit in her box and sleep. 
Leaf (playful one) will be all over me when I take them out while Rem will sack out in my jacket pocket. But once I sit down, Rem will come out and join in on the exploring. She isn't all too keen on treats like Leaf, and sometimes I think she's slightly deaf when she doesn't respond to my voice ><


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

How old are they? My babies would act differently from one another when we got them. One was very shy and the other a lot more adventurous. Now both love coming out to play and don't sleep nearly as much. Could it just be a "baby" phase?


----------

